# Lake Macquarie- Swansea Channel or Mannering park Mon 8th Ju



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking at Lake macquarie tomorrow. Gentlemans hours 0830-1500hrs or part there of.
Like to see you there.
If you can join me and have a preferance, let me know.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

gday steve, i think the wind might play apart here mate but i'll see what its like in the morning. Meant to be blowing 20knts and more from the SW all tommorrow. 
Blackneds would be reasonable sheltered from a sw wind but i think the channel would cope it. Mannering park may be a bit open too. 
If it looking any good i'll give you a call around 7.30 to 8.00

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool Dave,
Hear from you in the morning.

Steve


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Been fishing that area all weekend... very windy conditions and no fish except for a Pike on Friday Afternoon


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Tugboat,
Where did you fish? Blackneds or Mannering Park? You can prbably tell we didn't go, Who's that keen? and no trip report.
Probably looking at the lake again on thursday- weather permitting

steve


----------

